# Ordered a new toy



## KenpoTex (Apr 12, 2006)

I ordered a snubnose .38 today, I wanted something for the times when I can't carry my Glock or my 1911. This thing is sweet, only 17 oz. and it's +P ratedCheck it out






and the link: http://www.taurususa.com/products/product-details.cfm?model=85SSUL&category=Revolver


----------



## Lisa (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty. 

So, I have to ask, when are those times that you can't carry your glock or your 911?  Remember, I can't carry anything, anytime, so I am curious.


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 12, 2006)

I think he means when he's wearing his spandex shorts.

How is the kick on that little thing anyway?


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice BUG! I've been looking at something similar for my wife. Shot a friends taurus 357 that looks similar, a bit uncomfortable with full power magnums, for something that size and that light I would go with the 38+p.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 12, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Pretty.
> 
> So, I have to ask, when are those times that you can't carry your glock or your 911? Remember, I can't carry anything, anytime, so I am curious.


 


			
				lenatoi said:
			
		

> I think he means when he's wearing his spandex shorts.
> 
> How is the kick on that little thing anyway?


 No, it's for when I wear a speedo...yeah right .

No seriously, my normal wardrobe is jeans and either a t-shirt, polo-shirt, or a button-down shirt left untucked to cover my waistline (and all the stuff I carry on my waistline). This revolver would be for times when I have to dress up (tucked in shirt, etc.) and can't carry in a IWB or OWB holster. I plan to get a pocket holster as my main method for carrying this one.

As far as recoil, don't know yet but recoil doesn't really bother me (within reason).  I won't actually get it 'till Tuesday.  I'll post a "range report" once I've put a few rounds through it.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 19, 2006)

Okay, I got my revolver yesterday and had a chance to go put a few rounds throught it. Overall, I'm pretty impressed with it. The fit and finish are good and the factory rubber grips are very comfortable. 

So how did it actually shoot? Very nicely. The recoil was not uncomfortable at all. I was just shooting Winchester white-box but I doubt that even going up to +P loads will make it painful to shoot (I'll test some +p's on the next trip). While a little heavy, the trigger pull was much smoother than I expected. I'm sure that it'll improve once it's been "shot in."

I did my shooting today at 5 and 7 yards. I'll play with some longer range stuff eventually but today I decided to go with more realistic "defensive ranges." At five yards my 5 shot groups usually had several of the holes touching, at seven yards I was shooting groups about silver-dollar size. Not spectacular, but more than good enough for a snubby (and not too bad for me either ).

I like it!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 19, 2006)

I have the Taurus CIA.  They make a good gun at a great price.  Been hearing a lot of good things about their 24/7 as well.

Jeff


----------



## modarnis (Apr 19, 2006)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I did my shooting today at 5 and 7 yards. I'll play with some longer range stuff eventually but today I decided to go with more realistic "defensive ranges." At five yards my 5 shot groups usually had several of the holes touching, at seven yards I was shooting groups about silver-dollar size. Not spectacular, but more than good enough for a snubby (and not too bad for me either ).
> 
> I like it!



Sounds like a nice choice for concealable carry.  Silver dollar sized groups will get the job done when  it counts


----------



## Grenadier (Apr 19, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Pretty.
> 
> So, I have to ask, when are those times that you can't carry your glock or your 911? Remember, I can't carry anything, anytime, so I am curious.


 

Sometimes, the weather gets pretty darn hot and humid, and all you can wear is a pair of shorts and a shirt.  Normally, you can just untuck the shirt, and still carry even a full size pistol, but it is awfully nice to be able to stick a small revolver into a good pocket holster, and have it disappear into the front pocket of your dress shorts.  

Sometimes, you have to wear a tucked-in shirt, and using an IWB (inside the waistband) holster can get uncomfortable.  In these cases, that same J-frame sized revolver in a good pocket holster will stay undetected in the front pants pocket.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 19, 2006)

exactly, it'll be nice this summer when it's hot


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I enjoyed reading about it - it help me with my grocery list! 

James


----------



## 9mm+p+ (Apr 30, 2006)

I have the same revolver and love it.  The S & W's were an ounce or two lighter but much more expensive.  The Taurus and 2 speedloaders go with us when we hike.  I know way over 500 rounds already and perfect.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 30, 2006)

9mm+p+ said:
			
		

> I have the same revolver and love it. The S & W's were an ounce or two lighter but much more expensive. The Taurus and 2 speedloaders go with us when we hike. I know way over 500 rounds already and perfect.


where do you get your speedloaders?  I've been having a hard time finding any through my usual sources.


----------



## 9mm+p+ (May 4, 2006)

Patriot Arms here has them.  I was suprised to find them so easily too.  PM me and I can arrange to get some to you.   Crimson trace makes their laser grip for them too but they're shaped differently from the factory rubber grips and I like them.  One thing with the speedloaders though, I had to trim the left side grip a bit to make them work without snagging up.  I don't know which aftermarket grips work with them.  I like the feel of the factory grips on this.  If I'm not mistaken he was selling the speedloaders for $6.00 each.  I've got 4 though so even if he's out I'm happy to live with 2.  I'd bought 4 in case I ever ended up with 2 of these.  HKS is the maker.  I don't know if they have them cheaper or can get them to you faster.   Until these I hadn't bought speedloaders in like 20 years.  Other than wishing I could get some color contrast on the front grip I love this one.  Right now I've got hot pink on it which I pick up better than red or orange.  Let me know though.  I'm happy to get them to you.


----------



## KenpoTex (May 4, 2006)

Thanks, Earlier this week, one of the guys I deal with said he might be able to order some.  I'll holler at you if it doesn't work out.


----------

